# Remote Control Molex Connector Kit Troubles



## Ooska (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok, so I bought this Remote Control Molex Connector off e-bay, in hopes that I could make some lights in my PC turn on and off. But I have no idea how to work it! It has 2 handsets, and a reciever. The reciever has a red wire(12VIn) a white wire(12VOut)and 2 black wires(ground). I can solder wires into place if I need to. What do I do?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Can you post some pictures of the device and its connectors?


----------



## Ooska (Apr 15, 2006)

Surely. 

Newegg Image viewer:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...V+Remote+Control+Molex+Connector+Kit+-+Retail

(that blue cable is the antenna)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Are you sure it has two +12v lines and not a +12v and a +5v line? That is what a standard molex connector has. I think you need to hook it up to a molex connector at the end. What does the manual say for instructions?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> Are you sure it has two +12v lines and not a +12v and a +5v line? That is what a standard molex connector has. I think you need to hook it up to a molex connector at the end. What does the manual say for instructions?


The pictures show it as having tinned leads. So it's probably +12 in, ground in, ground out, +12 out, as stated. It appears as more of a DYI device then anything else so the instructions will probably not be specific to any perticular use. That said, it can be used in a computer, but i highly doubt your computer parts bin is anywhere near as deep as mine. What i've done is taken some old sigma front panel fans, hacked the molex off some of them with about 3" of lead, and i'll use them to connect whatever i need to connect, and use extension wires to make the distance difference. That's what is powering my CPU fan right now since my mobo doesnt use the usual CPU fan connector.

(Note that i have a junkload of sigma computers so that's where i often source my stuff from.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I don't know what you mean by "+12v in and +12v out". DC voltages from a computer power supply are either positive (most voltages are), negative,, or ground, which is neutral. In a molex connector, There is a +12v to ground connection, and a +5v to ground connection.

If you want to control a fan with it, you take a +12v and ground wire, strip it, and stick the metal tip into the 3-pin fan connector. The negative (black) goes to the ground, and the positive (usually red, which actually doesn't make sense, but it is anyway) goes to the +12v.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> I don't know what you mean by "+12v in and +12v out". DC voltages from a computer power supply are either positive (most voltages are), negative,, or ground, which is neutral. In a molex connector, There is a +12v to ground connection, and a +5v to ground connection.
> 
> If you want to control a fan with it, you take a +12v and ground wire, strip it, and stick the metal tip into the 3-pin fan connector. The negative (black) goes to the ground, and the positive (usually red, which actually doesn't make sense, but it is anyway) goes to the +12v.


look at the picture. It has a +12 in and a ground in, then a +12 out and a ground out, which is switched on and of by the box (reciever) and wireless transmitter. You have to ignore the word molex.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Guys .. what I see is a black box that responds to an infra-red signal (remote control) ..
the 12V IN is the power that goes into the box .. 
the 12VOut is the 12 Volts that comes out of the box .. 

the idea is that either a transistor or a relay are inside the box and when the remote is operated it will either connect or disconnect teh 12Vin to the 12V out allowing any device that operates *PURELY on 12V* to function ..

let me know if that requires clarification


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Done_Fishing has got it right,connect the two 12v IN leads to a power source (a molex will do) and the two 12v OUT leads to the lights


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

to correct kodi's typo .. you connect the 12VIn to a yellow wire from your power supply .. along with one black wire from the black box to another black wire from the psu .. you can use a spare molex if you want by using from an floppy adapter or power splitter .. make sure that you solder the right wires in the right places .. you won't require the red & black pair they are 5Volts and if you use those you might end up doing damage ..

now connect the 12Vout to your 12Volt light system along with the black for ground ..
It's important you connect properly .. any errors can be dangerous .. for you , youir mobo, your lights and your power supply .. 
if you have any doubts at all .. *ASK!!!* and wait for an answer .. *PATIENCE *is the key word here


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

In response to a PM .. I am pasting a copy of my reply here ... just in case someone else requires more information ..



> The power supply is the (normally) silver coloured metal box that sits at the back of your computer above your motherboard ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

> If you wanted to connect your 12VIn to one of these connectors you would need to use an adapter similar to this and remove the unwanted connector(s) and wires.


And then use the instructions I posted here to connect the remote to the adapter 12v out:


> If you want to control a fan with it, you take a +12v and ground wire, strip it, and stick the metal tip into the 3-pin fan connector. The negative (black) goes to the ground, and the positive (usually red, which actually doesn't make sense, but it is anyway) goes to the +12v.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

wait, YELLOW is the 12 volt line? I thought red was 12 volts and yellow was +5 volts, and orange was +3.3 volts?

(less fans, where red is +12, black is ground, and yellow is the PWM/RPM signal wire)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Nope, yellow is +12v, red is +5v, and orange is +3.3v. Black is ground.

For some reason though, a lot of 12v fans that use the three pin connector have the yellow wire as the signal wire and the red wire as the +12v wire. The black is still ground. I don't know why they do that...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks for the quick teaching lesson! *scribbles down in mental notebook*


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> Nope, yellow is +12v, red is +5v, and orange is +3.3v. Black is ground.
> 
> For some reason though, a lot of 12v fans that use the three pin connector have the yellow wire as the signal wire and the red wire as the +12v wire. The black is still ground. I don't know why they do that...



from way back, when fans were just fans .. they had the red & black wires and were connected to 12V. Conventionally Red is positive supply and black is ground .. that is one OLD standard 
Then Computers started to appear and a colour standard was used for a system that used more than one voltage rail, as Power Supplies started to ad more or different rails , other colours were added as standard.
When the Fan became a speed controllable, RED & BLACK were the convention to show the positive & negative wires so they just picked another colour to be used for the feedback signal. They chose Yellow. It has nothing to do with Computer standards and it has become a "Fan Standard"
It's rather like when you have lived in a particular place all your life you get used to certain things ..Cabs in London are (were) BLACK.. in NEW YORK they are YELLOW .. those things are considered standard (for the country)


----------



## Ooska (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok, I havnt been here in a while, but I still have not found a use for this device, or found out how to use it at all. 
:4-dontkno
I have an electric airsoft gun that I would like to turn into a turret. I want to use these wireless remotes to fire it. Now, I have tryed almost every combination of wiring, and nothing has worked. 

Here is a diagram of what I have. 
I have the gun, it's battery, and the wireless kit. 
(the trigger is duct-taped down)










:4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The unit, that you have purchased, simply switches on & off a 12V power rail (the 12V Supply) to allow you to power on / power off some device by remote control. 

What voltage requirement or battery does your gun require? 
Does it work from 12Volts? 
From the Logisys site I note that it is a relay working at 12V and allows up to 6A current switching. Normally relays will latch with a lower voltage however that does really depend upon what relay is being used and whatever circuitry is being used to drive it.

It also requires a trigger. I do not know whether your gun will work if the trigger is taped down before power is supplied.

Assuming that the Gun "battery value" is correct you would need to connect the *"IN" lead* to the *battery +* terminal
connect one black lead to the *battery - *terminal
connect the *"OUT"* to the gun where the battery + was connected. 
connect the remaining black lead to the gun where the battery - was connected.

make sure that the gun battery is in good condition.
make sure that the remote control batteries are in good condition.

try the gun manually at first to see if you are able to fire it after using the remote control to turn it on.

if that works hold the trigger down and see whether it works when the power is switched on .


if you are worried about whether the remote control system is working properly try replacing the battery with a 12Volt source or power pack ensuring that the polarities are correct.
try replacing the gun with a fan or light that will run from a 12Volt source ensuring that if a polarity is required, it is wired correctly. If using a 12V bulb from a car (DO NOT USE HEADLAMP BULBS requires 5-6A and the source will need to be at least 60 Watts) the bulb does not worry about polarity, however if use a relay or a cold light neon tube then YOU MUST ensure that polarity is correct. Polarity means that you must connect the positive supply terminal to the positive supply lead and the negative supply terminal to the negative supply lead

make sure that the remote control is pointing at the receiver window in case it 's an infrared transmitter / receiver system. Nothing is specified in the blurb I looked at.

edit .. its an RF unit .. no infrared... just found this diagram at Logisys .Note the word Antenna .. DON'T connect this anywhere 









product description, for what it's worth is here 

Logisys 

http://www.logisyscomputer.com/viewsku.asp?SKUID=RM01&DID=REMOTE

newegg site here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994010&Tpk=LOGISYS+RM01


----------



## Ooska (Apr 15, 2006)

So, what youre saying, is that I would need a 12V battery for this to work?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

No, what I am saying is that this unit you bought works on 12 Volts and that the input can be 12 volts =/- a couple of volts AND that the item to which it is being connected should also work off of 12V or whatever voltage is being fed into it. Remember that this was originally manufactured for use in cars which work on 12Volts , but the battery when fully charged will be approx 14 Volts.

so if your gun works off of a 6 Volt battery (or pack) and you try using this, it probably won't work.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> No, what I am saying is that this unit you bought works on 12 Volts and that the input can be 12 volts =/- a couple of volts AND that the item to which it is being connected should also work off of 12V or whatever voltage is being fed into it. Remember that this was originally manufactured for use in cars which work on 12Volts , but the battery when fully charged will be approx 14 Volts.
> 
> so if your gun works off of a 6 Volt battery (or pack) and you try using this, it probably won't work.


right.

Put yellow Power supply to red controller. 
Put black Power Supply to either black controller ground.
Put white to positive of whatever you're driving with the controller, put remaining black to ground of whatever you're driving with the controller. 

But whatever you're driving with the controller MUST be a 12 volt device.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Also if you replace the voltage source for your gun with a 12V source from elsewhere and your gun doesn't work off of 12Volts but less ( like for instance 6Volts) then ther is every possibility that your gun will burn out ..


----------

